# Emergent church



## ~~Susita~~ (Jul 13, 2006)

Someone has recently asked what the emergent church is. I know what it is, but I'd like to be able to provide something in-depth as to what it is and just how heretical it is. Any helpful articles or advice from y'all would be appreciated


----------



## Puddleglum (Jul 13, 2006)

A couple months ago Nate posted a link to an article, and there was a little discussion - you might find something there: http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=17980#pid246583

I'm not sure if I'd call all of the emergent church heretical . . . there's a huge broad range of people who used the term "emergent", from fairly calvinistic churches who are interested in really communicating with the post-modern culture to people who feel like they have to re-examine and re-invent everything.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 13, 2006)

It is difficult to simply label the entire movement as heretical. I actually like a lot of things the E-church is moving towards. They are moving towards a high view of the sacraments and are considering church tradition much more so than the typical protestant church. In my opinion the emerging church is beginning to look a lot like the oldest of Christian churches, the Eastern Orthodox Church.

Believe it or not, the E-church guys are just as frustrated with the mainstream trendy church as much as we are.

The "problem" with the e-church is in their rethinking of everything, some are even rethinking salvation through Christ alone. I wouldn't attach such a charge to all e-church guys, but the point is that their open "conversation" is very broad and very liberal and it is very difficult to put a foot down anywhere based on their position.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are some good articles...
http://www.deceptioninthechurch.com/emergingchurch.html

I think the Emergent church movement is more dangerous than some people suppose. The wolves have some very convincing sheepskins on. :bigsmile:


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's another link as well...
http://www.erwm.com/TheNewSpiritualFormation.htm
Jim


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 13, 2006)

The most recent journal from Criswell is dedicated to the emergent church movement. 


http://www.criswelljournal.com/


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank-you, Mr. Snyder.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 14, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a parody interview with Emergent Church guru Brian McClaren:
http://thekingdomcome.com/cryin_convo

It's funny! 
Jim


----------

